# '85 300zx Timing Belt Replacement guide?



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

My Z has 83,000 miles on it and I'm starting to worry about the timing belt; it's still the factory original. The engine likes to shake a little when idle, which doesn't necessarily mean that there's anything wrong with the belt, but I'd like to at least take a look at it. Anyone have any guides they can link me to?


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

XenonZ31 Timing Belt Replacement

^Timing Belt maintenance and replacement. It doesn't get easier to explain than this.


----------

